# كلمات عن المرأة  مهضومة كتير



## مورا مارون (15 مارس 2009)

*كلمات عن المرأة*​ 
رأي في النساء​ 

سئل دون جوان: من هي أجمل النساء في نظرك ؟؟​ 
قال: حبيبتي​ 
فقيل له: ومن غيرها ؟​ 
قال: زوجة جاري..​ 
فقيل له: ثم من ؟؟​ 
قال: خادمتي .​ 
فقيل له: ثم من ؟؟​ 
قال: زوجتي .​ 






وأخيراً خلق المرأة​ 


هناك مثل أفريقي يقول:​ 
خلق الله السماء والأرض ..​ 
ثم خلق الرجل والحصان والكلب .​ 
ثم خلق سائر الحيوان .. والى هنا والكل مرتاح..​ 
وأخيراً .. خلق المرأة .. فلم يعد أحد يشعر براحة .​ 


كان ياما كان​ 


قالت الزوجة المريضة لزوجها: إذا أنا مت فأكتب على قبري هذه الجملة:
( في السماء راحة وسلام ).​ 
فقال لها زوجها: بل سأكتب ( كان في السماء راحة وسلام ).​ 


حكاية غرام​ 


سألت امرأة صديقتها: كيف عرفت زوجك الثاني ؟​ 
فأجابتها: ان لذلك قصة طريفة .. فقد كنت اجتاز الشارع مع زوجي الأول
حين أقبل زوجي الثاني بسيارته، فصدم زوجي الأول وقتله .. وهكذا بدأت قصة
غرامنا..​ 


البغل​ 


كانت المعركة حامية بين رجل وزوجته .. عندما مر بغل من تحت النافذة
..​ 
فصاح الزوج : أعتقد أن هذا البغل من أقاربك ؟​ 
فقالت الزوجة: أجل . إنه صهري !!​ 


وصية امرأة​ 


عندما أحست إحدى الزوجات بدنو أجلها .. قالت لزوجها: يا زوجي الحبيب
.. لقد أخلصت لي طوال حياتك .. ولم تفكر يوماً في خيانتي .. لذلك أوصيت لك بكل
ثروتي.. ولكن أريد منك وعداً بأنك إذا تزوجت بعد وفاتي .. فلا تسمح لزوجتك أن
ترتدي ملابسي .​ 
فقال لها زوجها: كوني مطمئنة أيتها الحبيبة .. فملابسك ليست على
مقاسها ..​ 




المرأة .. وردها لإهانتها​ 


كانت إمرأة تسوق أربعة حمير .. وإذا بشابين سائرين بجانبها . فقالا
لها : نهارك سعيد يا أم الحمير ..​ 
فأجابتهما على الفور : نهاركم مبارك يا أولادي .​ 


أمرأة ليس لها أسنان​ 


قال أحدهم لأمه مازحاً، عندما جاءها بطبق من المهلبية:​ 
هل تتزوجين يا أماه .. أو تأكلين هذه المهلبية ؟​ 
فقالت له: يابني الله يرضى عليك .. وهل لي أسنان للمهلبية ؟​ 


ثمار الفيلسوف​ 


حكى عن فيلسوف رأى إمرأة شنقت نفسها في شجرة .​ 
فقال: ياليت كل الأشجار تحمل مثل هذه الثمار .​ 




في النساء قالوا​ 


قال سقراط لأحد تلاميذه: تزوج يابني .. فإنك إن رزقت بإمرأة صالحة
.. أصبحت أسعد مخلوق على وجه الأرض .. وإذا كانت شريرة .. صرت فيلسوفا ً .​


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه

مشكورة يا ستي

جامدين

شكراااا مورا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههه

حلووووووويين يا مورا 

يا رااااافعة راسنا دايما طب هاتى حاجة على الرجاله يابت :t33:​


----------



## مورا مارون (16 مارس 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههه​
> 
> حلووووووويين يا مورا ​
> 
> يا رااااافعة راسنا دايما طب هاتى حاجة على الرجاله يابت :t33:​


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انت بعدك فاكرة  

طيب حجيبلك بس عليكي  الزباين في  المشاركات​


----------



## twety (16 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه

عسلات خالص خالص
يخليكى لينا ياقمر

هاتى بقى اقوال تخلى الرجاله يكرهوا اليوم اللى اتولدوا فييه
هههههههههههه
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوا يامورا


----------



## مورا مارون (17 مارس 2009)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *عسلات خالص خالص*
> *يخليكى لينا ياقمر*
> ...


 


انت عاوزاني اعنس  

ده بعدك  هههههه
​


----------



## twety (17 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه
متقلقيش ياقمر

نحن معك
لا تقلقى ابدا مطلقا
هههههههه
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 مارس 2009)

*متسمعيش كلامهم يابت يا موورا

انتي كده ميه ميه

هاتي بقي مواضيع زي دي كتير

شكرا ليكي ياقمر​*


----------



## مورا مارون (18 مارس 2009)

ما انا حسبتها بلفكاكة والفهلوية  

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اهلا بيمايكل ​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل اؤى متخفيش مش هتعنسى ولا حاجه

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## ndidi (19 مارس 2009)

سألت امرأة صديقتها: كيف عرفت زوجك الثاني ؟

فأجابتها: ان لذلك قصة طريفة .. فقد كنت اجتاز الشارع مع زوجي الأول
حين أقبل زوجي الثاني بسيارته، فصدم زوجي الأول وقتله .. وهكذا بدأت قصة
غرامنا..
ههههههههه  حلوة دي...على العموم موضوع مهضوم ومميز
تحياتي لعيونك
​


----------



## كوك (19 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا 


وربنا يبارك حياتك
_​


----------



## مورا مارون (19 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> موضوع جميل اؤى متخفيش مش هتعنسى ولا حاجه
> 
> :heat::heat::heat::heat:​
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (19 مارس 2009)

ndidi قال:


> سألت امرأة صديقتها: كيف عرفت زوجك الثاني ؟​
> 
> فأجابتها: ان لذلك قصة طريفة .. فقد كنت اجتاز الشارع مع زوجي الأول
> حين أقبل زوجي الثاني بسيارته، فصدم زوجي الأول وقتله .. وهكذا بدأت قصة
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (19 مارس 2009)

twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *متقلقيش ياقمر*
> 
> *نحن معك*
> ...






حنعمل ايه وحدنا يا بت



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------

